# Still Game



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Going to try logging my training to help motivate me keep things going through the winter.

I'm back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks hols so time and energy will be short no doubt.

First thing is to stay off the booze as todays session shows.

That alone should help me shed more than a few pounds of bf. Yes, I drink way too much and I know it.

I'm 54yo in a couple of weeks, 5ft 11in and 14st 6lbs.

Aim is to lose as much bf as I can without getting weaker. TBH staying off the booze alone should see me below 14st by Christmas so hopefully I should also be lifting pretty well by then an looking a lot better.

Here is what I have done in the gym the last week as best as I can remember, including todays rather shorter than intended leg session.

Mon(should have been Sunday week before)

Squats on Smith Machine(yeah I know) 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 15, 12, 12

SLDL barbell 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Leg press 160 x 8 x 3

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3x 8 on each to finish.

A lighter session than normal to give knees a rest.

Wed 

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 42 x 5, 44 x 5, 42 x 5, 40 x 9

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 2 x 10, 3 x 8

Incline db flyes 20 x 8 x 5

Cable crossovers various angles 5 sets of 8

Chest press machine 60kg pin 3 sets of 12, 10, 10

First time I have benched more than 40kg db's for many months. Last few weeks were 40 x 8 x 5 so went heavier and dropped the reps.

Thurs

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 95 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 55 x 8 x 3, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 90 x 8 x 3, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 60kg pin 3 sets of 8

Pretty average session

Fri

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 32 x 8, 34 x 8, 32 x 8, 32 x 8, 30 x 9

Db lat raise 10 x 8 x 5

Rear delt cable flyes and rope face pull 3x 8 each

OHP machine 12, 10, 8 can't remember weight.

Decent session on OHP for me, best I have done for a while.

Sun(leg sessions with a hangover are never a good idea)

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8. 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines was all I could manage after that, head was ready to explode.

That's it I'm on the wagon.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays session

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 42 x 5, 44 x 5, 44 x 5, 44 x 5, 42 x 7, 40 x 9

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 7 sets of 10

Incline press on Smith (weight on the bar) 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 6, 70 x 8

Incline db flyes 20 x 10 x 3

Very happy with the db session, probably the best I have done in about a year. Reps on 44kg much smoother than last week so went for an extra couple of sets.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays effort

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 95 x 8, 100 x 8, 95 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 55 x 8, 60 x 8, 55 x 8, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 50 x 8, 55 x 8, 60 x 8, 55 x 8, 50 x 10

Better volume this time but really need to change this routine once my joints are recovered a bit more. Just my left elbow still causing me grief now.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

My Friday effort

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 32 x 8, 34 x 7, 32 x 8, 30 x 8

Worse than last week. Every working set was tough.

Still recovering from the chest session on Wednesday, I guess.

Just did a few light sets of CGB and Lat raise after this, was feeling drained

Obviously not happy with the way it went so off to the booze aisle in the nearest supermarket. Just bought a bottle of non alcoholic Mocktail in the end so at least no booze calories to make the day even worse...lol


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sunday

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 5, 100 x 8, 90 x 8

SLDL barbell 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 15, 12, 12

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3x 8 on each to finish.

Nice to get back to 3 plates a side on the Smith. My knees didn't feel up to leg press after that though. Not a bad session but I need to work on getting more volume in or my legs are always going to look like they should be hanging out of a nest.

BTW all the weights I list for Smith are what is loaded on the bar.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Wed(prefer a Tues for this but hasn't work out the last few weeks) 

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 44 x 6, 44 x 6, 46 x 5, 44 x 6, 44 x 6, 40 x 9

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 6 sets of 10

Incline db flyes 20 x 10 x 3

Plate loaded machine chest press 37.5 each side 12, 10, 6

Happy with the db session again. I was just going for 4 sets on the 44's but gave in to peer pressure and went for a set with 46's, glad I did as it turned out.

Still a bit sensitive around the left elbow but my neoprene sleeves and a bit of ibuprofen gel are making training not too much of a pain. Been taking 2 big scoops of Cissus and a scoop of Turmeric twice a day which seems to be helping the tendonitis. Also started taking some CBD oil at the weekend after Fridays shoulder session. If things keep improving I may become believer&#8230;lol.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterdays back session was the usual mixture of rows pulldowns and shrugs.

Todays shoulder session was a bit better. I was only going to go for one set of seated OHP with the 34kg db's but the lad deadlifting a few yards away offered me a blast of his smelling salts so I did a bit better than that. I thought it was nose tork when I saw the bottle from a distance but turned out to be a strengthshop version. Not bad though.

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 32 x 8, 34 x 8, 34 x 8, 34 x7, 32 x 7, 30 x 8

Db lat raise, face pulls, bent over rev flyes, 3x8 of each.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sunday legs

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 100 x 8, 120 x 5, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

SLDL barbell 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 15, 15, 15

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3 x 12 on each to finish.

My heavier set with 3 plates a side felt smoother this week but still needed a couple of extra breaths before the last couple of reps.

Bodyweight is down to 14st 3 and 1/2lb. Pretty happy with things overall this week. My stated starting weight of 14st 6lb was perhaps a little conservative. Battery on my scales had been dead for about a week and when I put the new one in I was closer to 14st 8lb. Maybe due to my body re-hydrating after I stopped boozing so much or maybe I was just more of a fat [email protected] than I thought I was. Either way, things are moving in the right direction and the tendonitis in my left elbow is still improving, so all good.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Tues Chest and some bis

Incline db bench

40 x 5

44 x 5

48 x 0 see pathetic excuses below

48 x3

46 x 3

44 x 5

42 x 6

40 x 8

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 6 sets of 10

Incline db flyes 20 x 10 x 3

First set with 48's did not happen. Leaned back, kicked db's up to chest from my knees, totally f**ked up, lost grip a bit on the right side, went too wide and had to dump them on the floor. Must be 10 years since I dropped a db. Obviously need to take more account of my increasing age and decrepitude.

Picked em up, went again. Must have been the slowest, most careful setup and longest pause on the chest before pressing in the history of pressing. They went up smooth enough but slow. Took a lot out of me, never hit a decent rhythm until I got down to 44's.

Not what I wanted on my 54th birthday but at least I managed a set of sorts with the 48's in the end.

Currently enjoying a post dinner glass of wine and a large wedge of cake. I'll be avoiding the scales this week, I think.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Thurs

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 95 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Bent over row on Smith wide grip 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 55 x 8, 50 x 8, 40 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 90 x 8 x 3, 80 x 8

Bent over row on Smith rev grip 50 x 10 x 3

Close grip lat Pulldown 60kg pin 3 sets of 8

Fri

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 34 x 8, 34 x 7, 34 x 7, 30 x 10

EZ bar bi curls 4 sets of 8

Db lat raise 3 sets of 8

CGBP on Smith 4 sets of 8

Rear delt cable flyes 3 x 8

Decent effort on OHP again, all good.


----------



## paxman85. (Oct 8, 2019)

Any pics? No ****


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sun- Legs as usual

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 6, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

SLDL barbell 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 20, 15, 15

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3 x 12 on each to finish.

3 plates a side for an extra rep this week can't be bad.

I'll see what I can do about a pic during the week. Preferably as soon after my chest and bi's session as possible so I will look like maybe I lift


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays effort

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 42 x 8, 42 x 8, 42 x 7, 40 x 8

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 x 10

Incline db flyes 20 x 8 x 3

Chest press machine 3 sets of 12, 10, 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

...


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

...


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Wed

Machines were in use when I arrived so did some deads.

Got up to 140 x5 then machines freed up and did my usual mixture of rows shrugs and pulldowns.

No ill effects from deads so I will build them in gradually from now on.

Fri

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 34 x 8, 34 x 7, 34 x 7, 30 x 10, then did some silly volume from 28kg down to 20kg. Can't be arsed adding up all the reps but well over 100 reps total.

Some bi work to give my shoulders a rest then a few sets of db lat raise.

Delts totally fried so called it a night.

Didn't plan the session like this but really enjoyed the down sets on what I usually consider warm up weights.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sun- Legs

Pretty much a carbon copy of last week. Bearing in mind I was out on the piss with my wife last night I will not complain at that. It was all her idea, honest :whistling:

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 6, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

SLDL barbell 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 20, 15, 15

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 2 x 15 on each to finish

Weight down to 14st 2 and 1/2lb, Still heading in the right direction at least.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays effort

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 44 x7, 42 x 8, 40 x 9

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 10

Incline press on Smith (weight on the bar) 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 10

flyes on machine 5 x 8

Later than usual in the gym so a bit less volume than I would have liked. OK though, 7 reps on 44's is not bad for me these days.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Back

Deads 140 x 5, 150 x 3, 160 x 3, 140 x 8

Just did lots of lat pulldowns and bodyweight cg pullups after that.

Played with hex bar deads with a light weight too. Just a messing around with training buddies session really. Might try the hex bar again, much easier to engage leg drive.

Even when I was deadlifting decent weights I was all back.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Fri

Main working sets were a carbon copy of last week

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 34 x 8, 34 x 7, 34 x 7, 30 x 10.

Didn't have the energy for last weeks volume on the downsets but managed 28 x 10, 26 x 10, 24 x 10.

Some bi work and a few sets of db lat raise to finish.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sun- legs

Squats 100 x 5, 100 x 5, 100 x 5, 110 x 5, 110 x 5

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 5, 120 x 5, 125 x 3

Calves 100kg pin on machine 20, 15, 15

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3 x 12 on each to finish.

No balance or rhythm with squats. Not a surprise since I have not done much in recent years.

Not bad numbers on the Smith after that though.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Chest

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 44 x6, 44 x6, 44 x6, 40 x 8, 34 x 10, 34 x 10

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of x 10

Absolutely knackered after work so not as much volume as I would have liked again.

Decent weights though.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Thurs Back

Deads 140 x 5, 150 x 5, 140 x 5

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Bent over row on Smith wide grip 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8, 50 x 8, 40 x 8

More pulldowns on another machine to finish.

Fri shoulders

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 34 x 7, 34 x 7, 34 x 6, 30 x 8.

Some bi work and a few sets of db lat raise.

Tried some OHP on a machine but left elbow told me to stop after 1 set.

Training 3 days straight has not helped my elbow, unless it feels a lot better next week I will do lighter overheads. Getting the db's up to my left shoulder is a delicate manoeuvre with the 34's.

Rows were not much fun on Thursday either :cursing:


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Sun

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8, 100 x 5, 120 x 6, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

SLDL barbell 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8

Calves 100kg pin on machine 20, 15, 15

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 3 x 12 on each to finish

3 plates a side on smith machine is still pretty tough going. Five reps goes ine but after that I am gassed on the next one.

On a brighter note I weighed in at 14st 1lb yesterday. Should hit New Year at 14st which was my target but I feel a bit of rebound coming on as 'She who must be obeyed' has birthday next week. 2 weeks til I am off work for a fortnight though and I will be starting cardio then. Probably been focussing in keeping strength up too much, hoping my endurance will improve and squats with it,

Next week I am going to cut out the movements aggrivating my elbow issues, Cutting out rows and db overheads will be lighter. Bit pissed off having to OHP less as getting the weight up there and grip on left hand is the issue rather than the actual pressing movement.

I am in a much better place than I was this time last year though. My best work has always been done in spring and summer so just need to get the foundations in place to get back to my best.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Chest today

Incline db bench 40 x 8, 44 x 6, 44 x 6, 44 x 6, 40 x 8, 40 x 8

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 15, 12 10

Another pre- holidays, knackered after work session.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Not trained since Wed, been feeling like [email protected], still not good.

Some Smith squats 3 x 8

Pull downs 3 x 12

Trap bar deads up to 170 x 3

Better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Been off work for a few days this week with 'man flu'. Went back on Thurs but just got back in the gym today.

Chest/bis

Incline db bench 34kg 5 sets of 10

Standing EZ bar bi curls 20kg on bar 5 sets of 10

Smith machine 60kg 2 sets of 10 and 1 x 7

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 8

Still nowhere near back to normal but glad I did something.

I'll keep at it but stay light until I get my mojo back.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Gym has been open again for over a month so I'll start logging stuff again.

Never could get used to these new fangled splits so still mainly focus on one body part per day.

Chest and a little bit of bi's:

Incline db bench 40kg each hand x 8, six sets. Only intended 5 but was still feeling good so did an extra one.

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 8

Incline press on Smith (weight on the bar) 80kg x 6, 80kg x 5, 80kg x 5

Bodyweight dips 3 sets of 8

Several sets of 8- 10 reps on cables various angles to finish.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays effort

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8,, 100 x 8, 95 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Switched seat position(back to machine) 75 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 55 x 8, 50 x 8 x 3

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays sesh

Seated db OHP 30 x 8, 32 x 8 x 3, 30 x 8 x 4

8 sets on similar weights but none of it seemed easy

5 sets of 8 reps bent over rear delt flyes

3 sets of 8 scarecrows

3 sets of 8 lat raise

3 sets of 8 seated ohp machine, light weight, pretty much slow motion to finish.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

CG bench: 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8 x 3

Tricep press downs st bar and rope, several sets

Bicep curls also on cables 3 sets of 8

Bodyweight dips 3 sets of 10

Seated db hammer curls 3 sets of 8 with 14 kg

Nice easy session, just went in for some tricep work since I couldn't be arsed doing any after my shoulder session yesterday.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Very much am old man with dodgy knees tries to train legs attempt today.

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8 , 80 x 8 x 3

Calves: 100 x 15. 100 x 12,, 100 x 10

Ham curl machine: 35 x 12, 40 x 12 x 3, 35 x 12

Leg ext machine: 30 x 10, 35 x 10, 40 x 10 x 5

Bearing in  mind I can bench what I squatted on the Smith it is still pretty poor.

Most disturbing thing is my weight though. I went from 15st3 down to 14st 4 when the gym was shut and training at home. Today I was 14 st 11 and not so much of that is muscle gain. Too much booze and crap as used mother and kids birthdays as an excuse then the football started. One last blow out for fathers day and 'on the wagon' as of tomorrow.

Target is weight down to 14 st before my wedding anniversary on 18th August.

Bearing in mind the amount of time the gym has been shut my upper body strength is not a disaster for a 55yo natty, Leg strength is, but should come in time even if I drop bf.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Mondays session
Incline db bench 40's x 8, 42's x 8 x 3, 40's x 10

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 4 sets of 8

Incline press on Smith (weight on the bar) 80kg x 6, 80kg x 6, 80kg x 5

Bodyweight dips 3 sets of 10

Several sets of 8- 10 reps on cables various angles to finish


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays effort

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8,, 100 x 8 x 3, 95 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Switched seat position(back to machine)75 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 55 x 8 x 3, 50 x 8.

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays sesh

Seated db OHP 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 4, 30's x 8 x 3

3 sets of 8 lat raise

3 sets of 8 reps bent over rear delt flyes

3 sets of 8 scarecrows

3 sets of 8 seated ohp machine, light weight, pretty much slow motion to finish.

Very similar to last week but an extra set on the 32's.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 8 , 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Leg Press: 120 x 8, 160 x 8, 120 x 15

Calves: 100 x 15. 100 x 12, 100 x 12

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 42 x 10 x 3, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8 x 3


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench 40's x 8, 42's x 8 x 3, 40's x 9, 34's x 10, 34's x 9, 34's x 8

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 8

Incline db flyes: 18's x 10 x 3

Seated hammer curls 14's x 8 x 3

Completely knickered at that point. Didn't even realise I had forgotten about the dips until I looked at last weeks session.
Maybe lack of food before workout, maybe the heat, who knows.
Wasn't too bad though, at least I got decent volume in with the pressing.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8 x 3,

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 100 x 8 x 3.
(Last couple of reps on the 110 were shite.)

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Todays sesh

Seated db OHP 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 3, 30's x 8 

3 sets of 8 seated ohp on Smith, just 20kg each side

Seated hammer curls with 14's 5 x 8 

Bicep curls on cables 3 sets of 8

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

Right shoulder started to hurt a little on the 3rd set of OHP. Managed another couple but didn't want to risk any more. More of a niggle than an injury but I might need to go back to warm up weights for pressing for a bit.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Squats 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 5, 100 x 5, 100 x 5.
Very stiff until the last set then i managed to drop my hips in nicely and get rid if the forward lean a bit.

Squats on Smith Machine 80 x 8 x 3.

Calves 100kg pin on machine 15, 12, 10

Ham curls and leg extensions on machines 5 x 10 on each to finish. 

Apart from the last set, the squats were like an alien movement, then my body seemed loosen up and remember what to do. Haven't done them for a long time, must start working them in whenever there is a free rack on leg day.
I used to squat 100kg for 20 reps as a last set 'back in the day', after my heavier work. Knees seem to holding up reasonably well though so it is something to aim for.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Still feelling right shoulder a bit after Friday, Did a longer warmup than usual and no real issues but workout a bit tentative.

Incline db bench 34's x 8, 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 9, 34's x 10

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 8

Bodyweight dips 12, 12, 10

Lots of light cables various different angles to finish


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Bent over row on Smith 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 60 x 8 , 50 x 12

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 100 x 8 x 3.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

db Shrugs 30's x 12 x 3.

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5. 

Same old stuff, slightly different reps.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 26's x 8, 28's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 3, 30's x 8 x 3

plate loaded OHP machine 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Bodyweight dips 3 sets of 12

3 sets of 10 scarecrows. 

3 sets of 8 lat raise

Shoulder seemed fine. All the extra lower weights probably helped.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 8 , 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Leg Press: 120 x 20

Calves: 100 x 15. 100 x 15, 100 x 12

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 42 x 10 x 3, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8 x 3 

Was intending to do squats in rack again but in use.
Never mind, cabin for garden arrives in a couple of months and first thing going in it is a rack, probably the Mirafit M3.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Did extra warm up with lighter weights again then:

Incline db bench 34's x 8, 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 8, 34's x 10

Standing EZ bar bi curls 22.5kg on bar 5 sets of 8

Smith machine incline bench 80kg on the bar x 8 x 7 x 6

Bodyweight dips 12, 12 and got cramp on the left side of my chest so called it a day.

That's what I get for training with a hangover day after the Euros final.

Wasn't too bad all thing considered and my shoulder didn't really bother me and that's a plus.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Yesterday

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 100 x 8 x 3

Bent over row 60x 8 x 5

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Smith shrugs 90 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 12

Today

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 26's x 8, 28's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 3, 30's x 8, 28's x 8

plate loaded OHP machine, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

3 sets of 10 lat raise 

Just ticking over really, too damned hot and humid for this shit.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

CG bench Smith machine: 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 10 (weight on the bar)

Bodyweight dips 12, 12, 10

Tricep press downs st bar and rope, several sets

Bicep curls also on cables 5 sets of 10.

More of an excuse not to spend the afternoon working in the garden in this heat than a serious session.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 8 , 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Leg Press: 120 x 20

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 42 x 10 x 3, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8 x 3 

Calves: 100 x 15. 100 x 15, 100 x 12

Pretty much the same as last week, just slightly different order, still too hot for this shit.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 9, 38's x 8, 36's x 8, 34's x 8

Bodyweight dips 12, 12, 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets od 10

Chest press machine stack 5 sets of 8 up to 80kg

Light cables targeting lower chest 3 sets of 10.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 100 x 8, 90 x 8.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith(weight on the bar) 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 8, 100 x 8, 80 x 8

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8, 30's x 8 x 3, 28's x 8, 26's x 8, 24's x 10

plate loaded OHP machine, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 80 x 8.

Bodyweight dips 1 x 12. Struggled with just 1 set, shoulders were fried moved on to isolations,

3 sets of 10 rear delt flyes

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

3 sets of 10 lat raise.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

CG bench Smith machine: 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 80 x 8 x 3(weight on the bar)

Bodyweight dips 12, 12, 12

Tricep press downs st bar and rope, several sets

Bicep curls also on cables 5 sets of 10.

db hammer curls 3 x 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 8 , 90 x 8, 80 x 8

Calves: 100 x 15. 100 x 15, 100 x 12

Leg Press: 120 x 20

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10 x 3, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 35 x 8, 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 50 x 8.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench 34's x 8, 40's x 8, 42's x 7 , 40's x 8, 38's x 8, 36's x 8, 34's x 8

Incline on Smith 60 x 8. 70 x 8, 80 x 6, 70 x 8, 60 x 8 (weight on the bar.

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10

Absolutely knackered today. Maybe more dehydrated than I thought.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Skipped back day this weak due excessive amounts cement mixing and slab laying earlier in the week so on to shoulders.

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8, 30's x 8 x 3, 28's x 8, 26's x 8, 24's x 10

Bodyweight dips 12, 12, 15

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

3 sets of 10 lat raise. 

Back to more slab laying tomorrow


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 90 x 5, 100 x 5, 80 x 10

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench 34's x 8, 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 8, 38's x 8, 36's x 8, 34's x 10

Bodyweight dips 15, 12, 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10 

Cable flyes 3 sets of 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8, 30's x 8 x 2, 30's x 9

Bodyweight dips 15, 15, 15

5 sets of 10 scarecrows.

3 sets of 10 lat raise.

3 sets of 8 gp lat pulldown (Token back exercise for the week, back still taking a beating getting the garden ready for log cabin. I'm too old for this sh!t.)


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 90 x 5, 100 x 5, 80 x 12

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8 

Pretty much a repeat of last week, just got an extra couple of reps on the last set of squats.
I'll keep the weights the same til I get a set of 20 with 2 plates a side.
Shouldn't take too long. Once I get to 15 reps, usually the rest is 90% mental and other 10% is in my head.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench 34's x 8, 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 8 x 3, 34's x 10

Bodyweight dips 15, 13, 10

Bi curls st bar on cables 5 sets of 10

Cable flyes 3 sets of 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 100 x 8, 90 x 8.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith(weight on the bar) 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 10

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8 x 5.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 2, 30's x 8 x 2, 28's x 8, 26's x 8, 24's x 8

Bodyweight dips 15, 15, 10

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

3 sets of 10 lat raise.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 90 x 5, 100 x 5, 80 x 12

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8

Pretty much the same as last week, just a set less leg ext.
Knees not feeling great, nothing serious but no point pushing the joints too far at my age.
Need some low impact cardio. Will do a few sessions on stationary bike at gym next week. Hopefully help the knees and burn a few extra calories.
A few miles a day walking the dogs just isn't cutting it...lol


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench , 40's x 8, 42's x 8 , 40's x 8 x 3

Bodyweight dips 15, 12 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10

Cable flyes 5 sets of 8 bottom pin

Chest press machine 4 sets of 8 up to 80 pin.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 6, 100 x 8, 90 x 8.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith(weight on the bar) 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 10

That was it. Running late due to Wedding Anniversary duties.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8 x 3, 30's x 8, 28's x 8, 26's x 8, 24's x 10

3 sets of 10 scarecrows

Bodyweight dips 15, 12, 10

3 sets of 10 face pulls


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 100 x 5, , 90 x 5, 80 x 12

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8.

Different week same sh1te.
Never mind, another month or so and I should have my home gym up and running.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench , 40's x 8, 42's x 8 x 3 , 40's x 9

Bodyweight dips 15, 12 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10

Cable flyes 3 sets of 8 from low setting

Chest press machine 4 sets of 8 up to 80 pin. 

Db presses were about as good as they have been since gym re-opened so not too bad overall.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 100 x 8, 90 x 8.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith(weight on the bar) 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 5 60 x 8, 50 x 8

Shrugs Smith 80 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 10

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 8, 65 x 8, 60 x 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8, 34's x 6, 32's x 8, 30's x 8, 28's x 8, 26's x 10, 24's x 10

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

Bodyweight dips(narrow grip) 10, 10, 10 

3 sets of 10 lat raise.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 100 x 5 x 3 , 80 x 5

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8. 

Second set with 100 on the bar seemed easier than the first. Started to struggle on last couple of reps of third set, still good depth but back was doing more work and struggling to keep knees out.
This is what happens when you don't train legs during lockdown


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench , 40's x 8, 42's x 8 x 3 , 40's x 9

Smith machine incline bench 60 x 8, 80 x 8, 80 x 6, 80 x 5

Bodyweight dips 12, 11 10

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10

Cable flyes 3 sets of 10 from low setting.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Plate loaded lat Pulldown machine 80 x 8, 90 x 8, 100 x 8, 110 x 8, 100 x 8, 90 x 8.

Switched seat position(back to machine) 80 x 8 x 3

Bent over row on Smith(weight on the bar) 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8, 70 x 8, 60 x 8, 50 x 8
Reps with 70kg on the bar were pretty poor towards the end. might need to knock weight back and do more volume with strict form for a while.

Shrugs Smith 80 x 10, 100 x 8, 80 x 10

Close grip lat Pulldown 60 x 8, 65 x 8, 70 x 8, 65 x 8, 60 x 10


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Seated db OHP 24's x 8, 30's x 8, 32's x 8, 34's x 7, 32's x 8, 30's x 8, 28's x 10, 26's x 10, 24's x 10

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

Bodyweight dips 15, 15, 10

3 sets of 10 lat raise.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Smith machine squats(weights on bar): 40 x 8, 60 x 8, 80 x 5 , 100 x 5 x 3 , 80 x 5

Calves: 100 x 15 x 3

Ham curl machine: 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10, 45 x 10, 40 x 10

Leg ext machine: 30 x 8, 40 x 8, 50 x 8, 60 x 8. 

Same as last week but felt tougher.
Note to self: Don't drink half a litre of Whisky the night before you train legs


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Incline db bench , 40's x 8, 42's x 8 x 2 , 42's x 7, 40's x 8

Smith machine incline bench 80 x 5 x 3

Incline db flyes 3 sets of 10

Cable flyes 3 sets of 10 from low setting. 

Slightly down on last week but not a disaster.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Just coasting this week.
Log cabin for home gym arrives sometime on Monday so probably won't get much gym time next week.
Lets say a day to build it, a day to roof it with felt shingles, 3 coats of wood stain/preserve which each take a day to dry plus DPM, spruce floorboards after I stain the inside.
Then I can think about getting a rack in depending what useable height I have as I am not sure how much I will lose because of roof beams. Pretty sure 208cm Mirafit M3 will be the best I can fit in and still have room for proper pullups without bashing my head on the roof...lol.

Todays effort at the gym
Seated db OHP 30's x 8, 5 sets

3 sets of 10 scarecrows.

Bodyweight dips 15, 15, 12

3 sets of 10 lat raise 

Caught a side view of my dips in a mirror now they have moved stuff around again. 
I knew they were pretty deep but shoulder are way below elbows, maybe too low.
Dip bars will be first attachment for the rack so best start looking for some cheap mirrors for the cabin.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Great journal. Noted your shoulder with OHP, I had the same issue, pain in one shoulder, never went away on this exercise, rested but soon as I went back to it the pain never let me down! Had to drop the weight in the end.


----------



## ByTheNumbers (Aug 15, 2012)

Brian Multigym said:


> Great journal. Noted your shoulder with OHP, I had the same issue, pain in one shoulder, never went away on this exercise, rested but soon as I went back to it the pain never let me down! Had to drop the weight in the end.


Thanks, I'm hoping using a barbell will help with shoulder issues now I have my home setup sorted. 
I've always wondered if 'kicking' the dumbbells into position was part of the problem.
I'll probably start the journal back up again in a few weeks when I have got used to my new setup.
I got the M3 rack from Mirafit with the dip bar attachment, a nice 7ft Oly bar and a couple of extra plates. Also got a new bench and a spin bike from Powerhouse Fitness in their Clearance Sale to add to the stuff I already had lying around the house and in the shed.
Didn't train much for a few weeks while I was getting the Cabin up and running so starting back with high volume lower weights.
Just done a hundred reps of seated bb OHP but just with 50kg. Off to do some cardio on the bike now. It's an OK bike for a few hundred quid but it'll take a while before my arse gets used to the seat, so 20 mins at a time is all I can take right now...lol.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done on your cabin. I can see the attraction for having a home gym now I have a Multigym. Wanted one years ago but didn't have the space or it wasn't appropriate. Love having the Multigym now and getting it of late I got a better one than what I would have done years ago, it has a small footprint too. But a gym is still great for the banter and the belonging. Best of luck with your training and stay injury free!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Update on the cabin?


----------

